# Tekky Toys 2012 lurching props



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

This info will be very tough to come by before the summer, when spirit sneak peeks start up. Patience.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We hopefully will again be the very first to get to see the *Spirit Halloween 2012 props*

I can't wait!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Does Tekky Toys show their line at places like TransWorld and other events like it? If so, maybe someone going to the events will check them out and give us aheads up about some of the 2012 items to expect.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I saw a little bit of the tekky booth in a vid last year that was featuring john doe and the grave digger prop. Some props were in the background but ultimately, NONE of the spirit exclusives were seen before hand, that I saw. I even asked tekky late last year if I could get an idea and they said no...as if I'm anybody anyway! LOL! They keep the spirit exclusives under tight wraps far as I can tell. We'll just have to wait.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Someone on Facebook was asking if the rosemary prop would return and Spirit wrote " There will sure to be either Rosemary or an updated or similar version. She is awesome! One of the scariest ever for sure. Thanks." So, I think there is a good chance a new lurching prop will be available in 2012. I'm personally not a Tekky fan (not great quality in my opinion), but there ideas and movement to the props is very cool.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Rosemary to me is Tekky's crowning achievement to date. It took me a couple of tries to get a good one. I'm not saying there isn't lots of room for tekky to improve the build quality of their props. But that prop beat the crap out of any animated prop I have ever seen in the consumer prop market- and even some in the pro market. It's like their hit record. How do you do MORE than the animation that prop had? I'm hopeful they CAN outdo themselves. Rosemary shows that an awful lot of diverse animation can be done now at that price point. At last count, I think I'm up to at least 18 tekky props- a couple of doubles in there. They are still working after three halloweens of at least 5 hours of constant triggering outdoors on halloween. You can see 'em in my 2011 vid. That's 15 hours now [3 halloweens of display]. All I know is MINE are working, the new and the old! 

I think the biggest ticket is not the lurching thing for tekky, it's the popup thing that was put to use in the jumping spider last year. That prop flew off the shelves. That snap/pop can be incorporated into MANY different prop themes for tekky. I hope they realize it and I hope they capitalize on it and come out with some great new props with it. We'll see....


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I want to get my hands on rosemary this year.missed out on her last year.


----------



## Skully123 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea, rosemary is the coolest prop i have, besides the bone collector


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I wanted rosemary so bad!! I wish we would get a second season to snatch her up.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I feel sure they will have her this year.she sold fast.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DdggoYIEHI
they didn't have a rosemary or a spider around here. they didn't even sell a life size prop in any of the stores here last year. so for people like me who have no idea who rosemary is, i googled it


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I recently discovered these two props on Halloween Expresses website. They look to be a new lurching type props made by Tekky Toys.

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-zombie-reaper-p-24613.html

http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-mad-dog-p-24614.html


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spinechiller said:


> I recently discovered these two props on Halloween Expresses website. They look to be a new lurching type props made by Tekky Toys.


Neat props. I _really_ like the zombified dog


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

zombie for me http://www.halloweenexpress.com/lunging-zombie-reaper-p-24613.html

amk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I like that lunging Zombie dog as well, sure it's the same mechanism as the spider and could see adding him for this season to our props. Thanks for the link Spinechiller. I could see him placed in a shallow grave like he had been digging for bones, and see him get triggered to jump "out" of the grave at annoying TOTers who might be looking to prevent him from scrounging around for tasty morsels! He'll probably have a footpad accessory that might work in that situation but depending on how he's positioned in a hole he might not get motion triggered depending on where his sensor is placed. I think he could rock. Can't wait to see a video of him. Hope they didn't add any stupid sounds to him. Looks like he's a bit more than the spider was. Given the extremely slow pace of our landscaping work, the front yard might still be dirt by Halloween and that grave idea might just work (although I really hope the yard is finished well before then or I might just be a crazed monster this year!). The more I think about the dog the more I like him and want to make him mine...

I wonder what Improvements Catalog might get in this year since they carried a number of the Tekky props last year. I know the spider was a fast seller for them. I think they probably misjudged the number of those thinking some of the other props like the thrashing mummy, crawling zombie would sell better. The crawling zombie went pretty fast for them too though; and of course you never know how many units of each prop they they had ordered. I bought some props early, like the spider, but also like many of you bought a few props from them during sales or clearance events when their profit margin wouldn't be as high. Hope they found Halloween worth stocking. They had a nice selection of props.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spine, i like both, but would pick the dog if i could only have one. 
ghost, i agree, improvements catalog had some nice sruff. i got the gutter ghost, zombie, and thrashing mummy. i can't wait to use them this year


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hope they don't add any stupid sounds too but they always seem to do that with these things. The worst is when they have background music. I don't mind the grunting or groaning, but I don't need ambient music or other sound effects coming outta my zombie.

The Thrashing Mummy kinda sounds like a grunting monkey, but at least there's no music with him so it's bearable.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

The thrashing zombie is great. But since I have him, it's tough to spend more money on a thrashing mummy for the same exact movement. I think the popup zombie/dog looks great. One or both may make the cut this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> I hope they don't add any stupid sounds too but they always seem to do that with these things. The worst is when they have background music. I don't mind the grunting or groaning, but I don't need ambient music or other sound effects coming outta my zombie.
> 
> The Thrashing Mummy kinda sounds like a grunting monkey, but at least there's no music with him so it's bearable.



I'm turning that grunting monkey sound into a thrashing caged gorilla prop for my circus theme so it works for me either way. Picked up some gorilla masks, hands and feet on sales and clearance last year and some gorilla fur fabric, so one day he will be a halloween circus star. Still want to pick up a few circus posters with gorillas on them.

As for the music, isn't that the number one thing everybody wishes they could turn off and maybe still have some of the sounds intact? I remember a few props I have from a little while ago that actually gave you some switch positions to do just that. I would happily pay an extra quarter/dollar whatever for that option on a prop. You know the switch isn't that expensive. I'd love to see the day when you could customize your sounds on these lower end props...in the meantime guess there are hacks but not everyone is adept at electronics.

BTW the Tekky jumping spider has sound and music as I recall but don't remember it being that obnoxious.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> The Thrashing Mummy kinda sounds like a grunting monkey, but at least there's no music with him so it's bearable.


Hulk no smash?



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'm turning that grunting monkey sound into a thrashing caged gorilla prop for my circus theme so it works for me either way. Picked up some gorilla masks, hands and feet on sales and clearance last year and some gorilla fur fabric, so one day he will be a halloween circus star. Still want to pick up a few circus posters with gorillas on them.
> 
> I'd love to see the day when you could customize your sounds on these lower end props...


I could see that working very well, GoS. Good thinking.

Love the idea. We forum members all need to get together and come up with some way of making that idea and others happen. It sure would be nice to be rolling in cash, for a change...


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> BTW the Tekky jumping spider has sound and music as I recall but don't remember it being that obnoxious.


The sound for the jumping spider is made from a number of sound bites found in other tekky props. The 'bed' of the sound can be found in the rising from the grave zombie popup prop. All they did was add the spider noises to it. A simple setting on the switch for 'sound off' would be great and help the haunter to customize. Lots of older pint size gemmy animated props had the setting- especially the christmas characters. And mostly, I turned the sound of THOSE suckers right off! Why? Because christmas music was always playing anyway. The sound-off setting is a useful one that has been dropped over time. Shame.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Tekky has announced a "Lurching Reaper" for this year.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

The movement of Tekky Props are great. As for the quality and durability, the jury is still out. I have a few Tekky items (spider and ghost) and hope they will still work after the useage of last year and storage.

The main issue with Tekky props is the look. They look like toys and lack realisim. Rosemary does not intimidate me, while the movement is good, I think they need to make her more realistic. After the video of the harvester, I was pressed to buy, until I actually saw one in a Spirit Store. After seeing the small size and badly cast head, I passed. 

Tekky is headed in the right direction and has the right idea, they need to spend more time in the details.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

does anyone have an overall problem with the tekky toys? Im afraid to buy them at a spirit store because i look at the mechanisms and there plastic... is there any good ones that seem to last longer. Ive been a haunter for a few years and dont have a tekky toy prop... maybe im sick....


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You'll get mixed comments on that. The build quality could use improvement, but all mine have been working fine. This will be season 4 for many of mine.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Here are some photos of some new Tekky Toys props.

Deluxe Soul Harvester



Deluxe Soul Harvester 69in
This item is not available at this time. 
SKU: 487999
Price:$99.99
PRINT THIS
This is one time that you don't want the crop to come in because this Harvester wants to reap your soul! Our Deluxe Soul Harvester prop features full head movement and animated mouth for lifelike motion and sound. When activated, Soul Harvester's eyes light up, says scary phrases with full jaw movement and turns head side to side. Spooky Halloween sounds and real barnyard hay are added to lend creepiness! Deluxe Soul Harvester can be hung or staked into the ground (stake included), and includes fully posable arms holding an ominous sickle. Prop may be operated indoors or outdoors (do not expose to adverse weather conditions). Requires 4 AA batteries for operation.

Deluxe Soul Harvester includes:

Posable arms
Light-up eyes
Stake for standing
Loop for hanging

WARNING: CHOKING HAZARD - Small parts. Not for children under 3 yrs.

















Animated Damien

Satan's spawn has risen from the underworld and he's looking for revenge! This Deluxe Animated Animated Damien Prop Prop is made to appear as if it is rising from the depths of hell. Beginning at 28in tall, Deluxe Animated Damien Prop extends upward to a full 40in height to simulate rising from the ground! Animated Damien Prop 40in's disfigured and blistered head features light-up eyes and realistic movement. Deluxe Animated Damien Prop Prop includes animated arms which when triggered writhe and claw as if to help him out of the ground while terrifying anyone unfortunate enough to witness this gruesome scene! Damien Prop is made of sturdy plastic and requires 3 AA batteries for operation. Intended for use indoors or under covered outdoors (not water resistant).

Deluxe Animated Damien Prop Prop includes:

Light-up eyes
Animated movement

WARNING: CHOKING HAZARD - Small parts. Not for children under 3 yrs.


Lurching Grim Reaper 6ft

ou can't trick Death, but you can treat your guest's to a horrifying Halloween scene! This Deluxe Lurching Grim Reaper lunges at unsuspecting guests with a featureless, black fabric covered face. Light-up eyes glow from under a black hood while posable arms with plastic hands thrust at anyone who comes near. When activated by either sound or motion, Deluxe Lurching Grim Reaper lunges forward and emits frightening phrases and spooky Halloween sounds. Deluxe Lurching Grim Reaper is compatible with a footpad that can be placed under a doormat and activated when someone steps on your mat! Your terrified guests will think that this is their last Halloween! Requires 3 AA batteries for operation and can be used indoors or under covering outdoors (not water resistant).

WARNING: CHOKING HAZARD - Small parts. Not for children under 3 yrs.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Where did you find those? And are there more photos or descriptions?


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I just added descriptions, and I found it on PartyCity.com.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Damien does the exact same rountine as Demonica- same size as well.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

None of them look too appealing to me. Hopefully we will find more soon.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

If Tekky Toys has no lurching props this year check Morbid Enterprises because they usually have pretty good stuff. Last year the 180 Swingers and the Walking Clown were cool along with their static props.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Animated Damien is a must buy for me.So Demonica can have a partner.I hope he is a little different tho.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Shockwave199 said:


> You'll get mixed comments on that. The build quality could use improvement, but all mine have been working fine. This will be season 4 for many of mine.


Those props are awesome but I know that Halloween Asylum has Harvester for $89.99 but I haven't seen Damien or that Grim Reaper yet and I went on Tekky Toys' website and they are set to release nine new props this year plus a Solar version of the Gutter Ghost but they haven't released any other details that those so they will probably release them around the 4th of July.


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

Is this a Tekky prop? It sure looks interesting.










Here is the description.

Deluxe Animated Ventriloquist Prop 46in
This item is not available at this time. 
SKU: 489280
Price:$149.99
PRINT THIS
This guy's no dummy; he knows how to get a crowd on its feet ...running for the door! Our Deluxe Animated Ventriloquist Prop features a creepy life-sized ventriloquist character with a malevolent looking lap dummy. This is one act you'll be happy to have bad seats for! Both ventriloquist and dummy are hand painted molded plastic with exaggerated spooky features like gaping mouth and long rotten teeth. When activated, this nearly four-foot performer begins his spooky act as both ventriloquist and puppet mouths move and eyes light up as they banter back and forth. Deluxe Animated Ventriloquist Prop can be set to motion activation or simple press and play and can be used indoors and outdoors (in a sheltered area). Requires 3 AA batteries for operation (sold separately). Some assembly required.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spinechiller, that is one heck of a cool prop and right up my alley. i so hope they put these out and in the stores here


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

He looks amazing! great for a children's room. By the looks of the base, I don't think he's tekky, specially when Tekky started doing white bases last year, but who knows... I sincerely hope its not tekky, because it will brake on the first 3 times it activates. Plus the description doesn't mention tekky's "foot-pad", maybe he's from the same brand as mathilda the witch, I don't know.


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

that lurching reapers was jobeansvideo's idea i feel bad 4 him its way diferent from his idea so i hope he feels ok 4 tekky 4 making such a cheap looking prop


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Personally, I believe the Creepy Caretaker is a must for every graveyard.... just wish he was at least 4' tall!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

If I didn't have so many already I'd get him too. It's actually pretty big in person. What makes this a stand out is the moving mouth.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

What is the best animatronic witch prop for the best value?! Please post links. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Spinechiller said:


> Is this a Tekky prop? It sure looks interesting.
> 
> View attachment 114961
> 
> ...


Has anyone found video of this prop in action?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mr mordrid, that prop looks way cool


----------

